# Best Acoustic on a Budget



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm hoping you can help me out with a little budget minded acoustic querey. I'm in the market for a beater guitar, most likely a dreadnaught even though I prefer jumbos, to keep at the office so I can noodle around a bit during lunch and breaks and stuff. I'd like to keep the cost down to around $200 or less. I've checked out the Godin family (A&L, S&P, Seagull etc,) and I don't particularly care for them. When it comes to electrics I'm a Gretsch/Gibson guy if that helps any, and I play a lot of Rockabilly and Blues. So what do you think? What are the best "bang for the buck" acoustics out there? Thanks guys...


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

for $200? I'd go used. here's one down the highway 
from you (no price, but you may want to check it out).

Belleville Area new & used guitars - Free Belleville Area Classifieds at Kijiji


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Judging your musical preference maybe look at a parlor, but do increase the price up some for less then $200.00 what are you buying but someone else's junk, just a thought.ship


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Yamaha's are very consistent in my experience. Even the low end ones are usually easy to play and make decent "beater" guitars. They fall into your price range quite easily too.

Long & McQuade - Guitars, Acoustic Guitars, Electric Guitars, Guitar Cases & Cables


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips so far guys. I've got no issue going used, I've had some decent luck with finding deals on used gear in the past. I'm not looking for anybody's junk Ship of Fools, just something that won't be a terrible loss if something happens to it, or if somebody walks off with it. Also, I'm curious, what does a parlour sized guitar have to do with Rockabilly or Blues? I've never been much of an acoustic player, so I'm not all that educated. I saw that Yami on Kijiji, it looks good if the $'s right. There's a similar Hagstrom available locally for $275, that I can probably haggle down a bit. Anybody have any thoughts on Hagstom acoustics?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Definitely a Yamaha at that price point.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

washburned said:


> Definitely a Yamaha at that price point.


I own one of these... GREAT guitars..

YAMAHA FG 450S ACOUSTIC - Peterborough Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Peterborough Canada.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like I'll be checking out some Yamahas. Nobody know's anything about the Hagstrom acoustics? What about some of the cheaper Epi's anyone have any thoughts about those?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

At that price, used will be your only option for quality, in my opinion. Haunt the local shops and online sources as much as you can. I wouldn't discount the Godin brands...no two guitars are the same, especially once they've aged a bit. 

Washburn, Yamaha, Takamine, Ibanez, Godin...

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been plying acoustics for over 30 years - played evey reasonable price-level you can imagine. You can't touch Yammy in that price range, IMHO.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Agreed re the Yamahas. Not big on the cheapie Epi acoustics. They sound muffled and dull to my ears.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Beware of dead shopworn strings! They're no way to judge a guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

